# set menu (table d´hôte)



## questin

Hi again!
I wonder how could I say in Czech (if such an expresion exists) "set menu" or "today's menu".
I mean the special daily menu that some bars offer as an economic option, which contains just some of the dishes from the menu, but for a cheaper price.
Thanks!


----------



## bibax

Usually it is called _"polední menu"_ (noonday/midday menu) as the cheaper price is usual only at noon. Mostly it consists of soup, main dish (only one or two from the full menu are offered) and sometimes desert.


----------



## questin

excellent answer, thanks a lot.


----------



## Vlasatej

You can also see *denní nabídka* used in this context. It usually consists of a few dishes cheaper than those from the regular menu. These dishes also tend to take less time to prepare as the restaurant expects a higher demand for them and all the ingredients are readily available. You may even find a dish or two there that is not normally served at all.


----------

